# OPSEC >>>> It's Not Just Another Prepper Abbreviation



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

thought the forum could use a diversion from the Southern Invasion and talk of the mailed devices >>> article from a prepper that thought he knew the game well and had his "questions" down pat ....

https://survivalblog.com/longer-lesson-d-d/

My Longer Lesson, by D.D.

SURVIVALBLOG CONTRIBUTOR

OCTOBER 25, 2018

This is the sequel to my submission published 9/11/15. I am temped to follow in the steps of Larry Niven's unfinished short story in which he said, "There are some things man was not meant to know.", and simply write "I should've learned." However, that won't help you. So, let me expound.

Those You Think Most Likely To Become Prep Allies Probably Won't
My piece of three years ago basically concluded, with some level of frustration, that the people you think are most likely to become your prep allies probably won't. So save yourself the disappointment and stop trying to farm your way to a resilient team. (Kit Perez explains this with greater eloquence in her piece over at American Partisan1.) Here is my sad, unlearned version.

New Neighbors Met in New Town
About 18 months ago my wife and I moved to a new town and began to meet new neighbors. Some were met through the local Oath Keepers chapter, some at church, and some while walking our dog. Our neighborhood is fairly remote, somewhat off-grid and adjacent to a national forest. As chit-chat usually goes, the "Where did you come from?" and "What are your politics?" questions quickly down-selected those we were willing to have over for dinner.

We're not ones to talk about the Kardashians over a meal (or over anything else), so the topics hovered around politics, economics, and eventually settled on the lack of resiliency in our current way of life. I brought up books like One Second After and A Failure of Civility to illustrate both our dependence on electricity and the thin veneer of politeness in society. Here's where the story goes bad.

The 90% Likely Reply
As I then usually suggest when given the opportunity, "You should really put up some water and food to ride through a disruption. It will give you peace of mind." Within one or two sigmas, the reply is 90% likely to be "Oh, we don't know what to do."

Right here is where I always make the mistake of offering to help with suggestions. If I were working off a telemarketing flowchart at a desk in Mumbai, there would be a fat arrow at this point to a box containing the words "Hang up now!" But, like I said before, I never seem to learn my lesson.

The following back and forth then consists of me offering practical suggestions with their replies best categorized as inane things like "I need to clean the garage first", "Company is coming", "The dogs need a bath", et cetera. Now, that's fine. When faced with this, I have learned to shake the dust off my boots and move on down the road.

In This One Case, My Blood Went Cold
However, in this one case, my non-believing neighbors started pretending as though they were somehow prepared and chose to blab to other neighbors about their non-existent supplies. Furthermore, they did all of this while implicating me as the Architect of Neighborhood Preparedness. They supposedly made me out like Joseph, being willing to open Pharaoh's warehouses of grain should things go pear shaped. I discovered this one evening while chatting with a new neighbor who had just moved in and told me, "So I hear you have a lot of water and food put up. That's interesting." Yes, at that moment, my blood went cold.

Complete Destruction of Our OPSEC
My wife and I are now faced with a complete destruction of our OPSEC and the inevitable choices on the horizon, some of which involve pointing the business end of a firearm at people to protect our own provisions when they come around. Our current thinking is that we will just move to a new, undisclosed location to escape our own well intended but foolish failure of keeping our lips zipped.

What Should You Learn?
What should you learn from our mistake? First, be obtuse when discussing your own preparedness position. You may even want to toss out a straw man like "Have you heard of those people who store up water and food? What a bunch of maroons!", just to see what the response is. Second, let friendships slowly develop before you reveal your secrets. Measure that time in jars of mustard not sticks of butter. Third, and most important, keep reminding yourself that you cannot help anyone that doesn't outright ask you for advice.

Skin In the Game
The people around you have to realize they have skin in the game or they will be lining up to take some of your skin. Don't screw up like we did. It is better to not even be openly part of the game.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

That's why while I've lightly probed a few neighbors about things like water when the power goes down I never mention food or any possibility of SHTF. We are all on wells so water is a very reasonable subject here.

I'd hate to be in your position if SHTF ever happens.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Over the years I've had a few friends or visitors who have twigged on to the fact that the property is better prepared than many for self sustainability and made comments but we work hard at keeping the extra food and supplies out of sight and have never been seen by anybody.

One very observant 20 yr old friend of my son made the comment that if SHTF happened he was moving in, I firmly told him that no, he was not.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. We need to keep our mouths shut and not be a nice guy. After the SHTF and the dust settles a bit then you can see what's left and adjust accordingly. Until that point zip it. 

My situation is I tried to help some neighbors, I thought were good friends over many years. However it got back to me through the grape vine so to speak. That I'm a fool and why even try to prepare. My "friends" as a neighborhood, plan to just come over and take what I have. Good luck :vs_laugh: But now I have another threat to deal with by trying to help.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Neighbors who don't lay back food probably also don't stock ammo. Gangs of marauders are probably gonna be more of a concern.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No one and I mean no one needs to know what I have stored. I take it for granted that those around me are ill prepared.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> No one and I mean no one needs to know what I have stored. I take it for granted that those around me are ill prepared.


Admittedly it's probably best that way.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Talk up local volunteer Fire Department- they always need members same with EMT /ambulance service , marking lanes with 911 address. I mention air ambulance as many moving to a rural area do not understand importance or how ot sign up / join a service. For that matter some areas have subscription fire service you have to pay yearly dues to have fire protection If they seem receptive then maybe mention ready.com, ham radio, local CERT team then leave it alone . NO reason to tell folks what you have or don't have. 

If they have preps then all that I mentioned should be familiar. It points the path for them they can go down it or not.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Talk up local volunteer Fire Department- they always need members same with EMT /ambulance service , marking lanes with 911 address. I mention air ambulance as many moving to a rural area do not understand importance or how ot sign up / join a service. For that matter some areas have subscription fire service you have to pay yearly dues to have fire protection If they seem receptive then maybe mention ready.com, ham radio, local CERT team then leave it alone . NO reason to tell folks what you have or don't have.
> 
> If they have preps then all that I mentioned should be familiar. It points the path for them they can go down it or not.


don't know if you're aware - there's a difference of opinion among preppers about people associated with gooberment agencies - some preppers think getting officially databased 4 ways to Sunday by joining CERT is an OK idea >>>> I personally wouldn't want my local PD or FD knowing absolutely anything about my prepping - that's exactly the local level where confiscation will be organized and implemented .....


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

No good intention goes unpunished.

I keep it pretty low key, like I keep an extra case of water at all times, never let the pantry get lower then 3-4 days worth of food.

But there is more than that down on our storage locker, in fact there's more down there than Mrs Bos knows about, been doing a little stealth prepping :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I grew up in a place where we never had much friendship with the neighbours, so I always assumed they were not to be trusted. I do not tell anyone about the stuff I have at home (well, last year at black friday, I was buying stuff like soap and shampoo that was on sale and a person that knows me asked why I was taking so much, I said it was because it was indeed cheaper and I would save some money in the long run). Other than that, nobody besides my mother and brother have ever seen the stock of suplies. I have enough toilet paper for a couple of years. If I get the solar panels installed at some point I will just say it is for the sake of " economy"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I tell my neighbors nothing. Now, some may have seen my generator or heard it when I was exercising it but it's not unusual to have a generator here in Hurricane country. Some may have seen me moving various arms in and out of the trucks for hunting or range time but that's more the norm here in Texas. Otherwise they know nothing. Very few people know of my preps and those that do know, don't know the extent.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> I grew up in a place where we never had much friendship with the neighbours, so I always assumed they were not to be trusted. I do not tell anyone about the stuff I have at home (well, last year at black friday, I was buying stuff like soap and shampoo that was on sale and a person that knows me asked why I was taking so much, I said it was because it was indeed cheaper and I would save some money in the long run). Other than that, nobody besides my mother and brother have ever seen the stock of suplies. I have enough toilet paper for a couple of years. If I get the solar panels installed at some point I will just say it is for the sake of " economy"


Yep, by buying my ammo in bulk and often, I am saving a ton too! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

You're supposed to actually talk to other humans? Well damn, I guess I have been doing it wrong the whole time!


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Yep, by buying my ammo in bulk and often, I am saving a ton too!


sadly, in my country, even if one has license to buy a gun, you can only purchase 50 bullets per year. No amno stockpile for now. &#128542;


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Yavanna said:


> (well, last year at black friday, I was buying stuff like soap and shampoo that was on sale and a person that knows me asked why I was taking so much, I said it was because it was indeed cheaper and I would save some money in the long run)."


Back when my kids were reaching the age where their friends may sleep over I told them that if a friend asked why we had so much shampoo (or anything else) to say that I can't resist a good sale and stock up on cheap stuff.

When the UPS guy made a comment about how many deliveries we got from Honeyville Foods I told him it was for my brother who preferred not to have that type of stuff delivered to his home. "He has a place in Mississippi but passes through occasionally and picks it up."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My neighbors know, my co-workers know, my friends know, people at church know... I am a prepper
My neighbors know, my co-workers know, my friends know, people at church know... I am a prepper with Guns
My neighbors know, my co-workers know, my friends know, people at church know... I am a prepper with Guns that will help people out
My neighbors know, my co-workers know, my friends know, people at church know... I am a prepper with Guns that will help people out but I will not give away all my stuff

to me - the more people that know people that prep the more they might prep... I am a prepper evangelist... I encourage it.... 

I also make it clear that I will provide aid at my pleasure NOT by force or threat

I have enough to feed my family for months (i use to say a year but 2 moves lowered my stock) AND I stock a bunch of peanut butter and other stuff to help folks out... I will not permit people to camp on my lawn


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't know if you're aware - there's a difference of opinion among preppers about people associated with gooberment agencies - some preppers think getting officially databased 4 ways to Sunday by joining CERT is an OK idea >>>> I personally wouldn't want my local PD or FD knowing absolutely anything about my prepping - that's exactly the local level where confiscation will be organized and implemented .....


The grocery stores know too if you use their club cards. I went to the local supermarket the other day to update my club card since we've moved and the lady's reading me off my new address before I even gave it to her. Creepy. So big-brother-ish. I never gave those clubs cards a thought and maybe it's paranoid, but I think I may have to start not using them. It's nobody's business what I buy. Can't do that at Costco or BJ's, though. It's the first thing they ask for.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> My neighbors know, my co-workers know, my friends know, people at church know... I am a prepper
> My neighbors know, my co-workers know, my friends know, people at church know... I am a prepper with Guns
> My neighbors know, my co-workers know, my friends know, people at church know... I am a prepper with Guns that will help people out
> My neighbors know, my co-workers know, my friends know, people at church know... I am a prepper with Guns that will help people out but I will not give away all my stuff
> ...


As I've said before the marauders but also the government taking what isn't theirs would be more of a concern to me. I do think to a certain extent I may have a moral obligation in some instances to be as our Lord put it, 'my brother's keeper'.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> I may have a moral obligation in some instances to be as our Lord put it, 'my brother's keeper'.


I like how you think but the Bible quote is not what I would use... My Brothers keeper was used by Cain after he MURDERED his brother Abel

Genesis 4:9 ESV
Then the Lord said to Cain, "Where is Abel your brother?" He (Cain) said, "I do not know; am I my brother's keeper?"

I think you were thinking of "You shall love your neighbor as yourself." Mark 12:31


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I like how you think but the Bible quote is not what I would use... My Brothers keeper was used by Cain after he MURDERED his brother Abel
> 
> Genesis 4:9 ESV
> Then the Lord said to Cain, "Where is Abel your brother?" He (Cain) said, "I do not know; am I my brother's keeper?"
> ...


Right. Before Christ the idea of helping those outside of the nation was unheard of. Jesus changed all that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I tell my neighbors nothing. Now, some may have seen my generator or heard it when I was exercising it but it's not unusual to have a generator here in Hurricane country. Some may have seen me moving various arms in and out of the trucks for hunting or range time but that's more the norm here in Texas. Otherwise they know nothing. Very few people know of my preps and those that do know, don't know the extent.


Here in Florida, too.
I have a generator, it is simply a hurricane necessary item. Many have one. One of my neighbors is a contractor, and has a built in whole-house generator setup. We would too, if we had the money.
Guns? Here it's legal to shoot on your property, and a few do. Me? Only when there's an animal after our chickens.

As I said - hurricane country. Every smart person lays in supplies, and to do so raises no eyebrows whatever.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> Right. Before Christ the idea of helping those outside of the nation was unheard of. Jesus changed all that.


sorry

When a foreigner resides with you in your land, you shall not oppress him. As a native among you, the foreigner who resides with you shall be to you, and you shall love the foreigner as yourself for foreigners you were in the land of Egypt (Lev. 19:33-34).

When you reap the harvest of your land, you shall not reap to the edge of your field and you shall not gather the gleanings of your harvest, and your vineyard you shall not strip bare and the fallen grapes of your vineyard you shall not gather. For the poor and for the foreigner you shall leave them (Lev. 19:10).


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Enough Bible bickering. Enough with the one-upmanship.


Maine-Marine said:


> sorry
> 
> When a foreigner resides with you in your land, you shall not oppress him. As a native among you, the foreigner who resides with you shall be to you, and you shall love the foreigner as yourself for foreigners you were in the land of Egypt (Lev. 19:33-34).
> 
> When you reap the harvest of your land, you shall not reap to the edge of your field and you shall not gather the gleanings of your harvest, and your vineyard you shall not strip bare and the fallen grapes of your vineyard you shall not gather. For the poor and for the foreigner you shall leave them (Lev. 19:10).


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> Enough Bible bickering. Enough with the one-upmanship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


it is hard for me to let a bible error go uncorrected. If you view correction as a bad thing I would suggest never teaching or attending a bible study... I have been corrected in front of my peers many times. It is a learning experience.

I did not view it as bickering or one upmanship.. I am sorry you did...

Proverbs 9:8
Never correct conceited people; they will hate you for it. But if you correct the wise, they will respect you.

Proverbs 12:1 Whoever loves discipline loves knowledge, but one who hates correction is stupid.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Vanity of vanities, saith the Preacher, vanity of vanities; all is vanity.
What profit hath a man of all his labor which he taketh under the sun?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't know if you're aware - there's a difference of opinion among preppers about people associated with gooberment agencies - some preppers think getting officially databased 4 ways to Sunday by joining CERT is an OK idea >>>> I personally wouldn't want my local PD or FD knowing absolutely anything about my prepping - that's exactly the local level where confiscation will be organized and implemented .....


Many "gooberment" employees that you speak of are pretty decent people and think along some of the same lines that you do about preparedness, they know that when crap hits the fan that there aren't enough resources to go around and that people depend way too much on the government to provide food shelter and emergency services in time of crisis. Still at that, the only people that know about anything I stockpile are immediate family. Even if they don't prep they are welcome at my home, its what family does for each other.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Many "gooberment" employees that you speak of are pretty decent people and think along some of the same lines that you do about preparedness, they know that when crap hits the fan that there aren't enough resources to go around and that people depend way too much on the government to provide food shelter and emergency services in time of crisis. Still at that, the only people that know about anything I stockpile are immediate family. Even if they don't prep they are welcome at my home, its what family does for each other.


*just like right now* - how they feel about the law and how it's being dictated to the people doesn't matter >>>> if a SHTF hits and they and their family are being taken care by the gooberment - they'll be doing EXACTLY what they are told to do - and you certainly as hell don't want desperate people knowing your prepper biz ....


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

At one time I strongly considered putting some extra food up for the roughly 20 people that I conceder neighbors in addition to my family. Our goal is 1 year of food. Even just putting #10 canned rice up that's 8 cases per person or roughly $550 dollars for a year (2000 calories per day for 365 days). I also considered only storing enough extra to feed the neighbors kids. Yes, I could buy in bulk but after the labor. mylar bags, oxygen absorbers, and buckets I'd just prefer to get the cans which I know are good for 20+ years. We live in a fairly rural area with cows, chickens, and goats in the neighborhood.

In addition to the expense the problem is that word will get out and like a collage frat party other people will wander in wanting food. and when the food gets low or if I say no some people may try to steal. My neighbors are good people and I suspect a few of them have at least a bit of extra food stored but what about the people 2 miles away who are hungry but have heard this area has food? Will they visit at 3am ransacking my out-buildings?

A few years ago I began to build up a bit of extra fro the neighbor's kids but the kids are older now and I may now be supporting a few more people than originally planned for (more family members now) so that bit of extra has now been reallocated.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What do you do when your neighbors see you and your family aren't starving like everyone else? Just lay low? "Nobody here but us chickens"--no, no that wouldn't work. Scratch that. How about "Nobody here but us ebola infected unfortunates", better?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> What do you do when your neighbors see you and your family aren't starving like everyone else? Just lay low? "Nobody here but us chickens"--no, no that wouldn't work. Scratch that. How about "Nobody here but us ebola infected unfortunates", better?


like you said earlier - isolation / home hold up >>> there'll be a period after 2 weeks when the food situation will go critical - it'll gradually get to that point where you won't be able to fake it when in close contact .... most likely you won't want to see and experience that hardship first hand - just seeing starvation results on TV is bad enough ....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> What do you do when your neighbors see you and your family aren't starving like everyone else? Just lay low? "Nobody here but us chickens"--no, no that wouldn't work. Scratch that. How about "Nobody here but us ebola infected unfortunates", better?


One can speculate all they want but until the reality hits, no one knows.

On another site I'm on this discussion pops up on a fairly regular basis. It's mostly a religious and news oriented site but the opinions go both ways.

People buying bigger homes, lot's of electronics and new cars every couple of years. These people have the same access to the information we do but choose to ignore it. A friends goes diving in exotic places at least once or twice a year. They travel quite a bit. This is what is on my mind now. How will I feel after the fact? I really don't know. Right now I'm doing good just trying to prep for me and my wife. Then there is her family that I'll probably need to care for also. I have set aside a little for charity but that won't last long. With what I have, my wife and I will do ok. The more people that are added in will drop those results exponentially.

People are taught to believe that the govt will take care of their needs. Even after all the natural disasters and the lack of help provided, people still believe. But they also believe that bad things happen to other people.

We also live in a world where most believe it's every man for himself. That attitude will just double down when things get ugly. It's been said by many folks that their plan is to take what they need from others.

Mike Tyson once said Everyone has a plan until they are punched in the face. A bit of wisdom from Tyson. Go figure......


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

,


inceptor said:


> One can speculate all they want but until the reality hits, no one knows.
> 
> On another site I'm on this discussion pops up on a fairly regular basis. It's mostly a religious and news oriented site but the opinions go both ways.
> 
> ...


Yeah there are people I wouldn't hesitate to help if they showed up at my doorstep. That said, if the circumstance prohibited their ability to get here, that settles the issue right there. So I guess it depends upon the circumstances as you say.

As I said previously I'm not so concerned about neighbors. People around here pretty much keep to themselves anyway. I don't intend to get involved with anyone here in my neighborhood other than maybe one lady up the street whom I'm friendly with. Plus she has a medical background. She's a nurse, which makes it nice.

But what about making your home a gray man home? How do you keep it from looking like a good Target for the really bad guys? Or the government? There's probably not much you can do about the latter if they show up. How do you marauder proof your home?

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> What do you do when your neighbors see you and your family aren't starving like everyone else? Just lay low? "Nobody here but us chickens"--no, no that wouldn't work. Scratch that. How about "Nobody here but us ebola infected unfortunates", better?


start wearing clothes that are 2 sizes to big and tie them up with rope. walk slowly,


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> ,Yeah there are people I wouldn't hesitate to help if they showed up at my doorstep. That said, if the circumstance prohibited their ability to get here, that settles the issue right there. So I guess it depends upon the circumstances as you say.
> 
> As I said previously I'm not so concerned about neighbors. People around here pretty much keep to themselves anyway. I don't intend to get involved with anyone here in my neighborhood other than maybe one lady up the street whom I'm friendly with. Plus she has a medical background. She's a nurse, which makes it nice.
> 
> ...


See there-in lies the rub. In order to survive, at least at some point, it's got to be a community effort. My neighbors are the same way. I have a nurse who lives across the street and we wave occasionally. But for the most part, all keep to themselves.

I don't know if its possible to marauder proof your home. I can protect my home to a certain extent but I gotta sleep sometime. Where I live there are not many ways in and out. Defense is possible but it's gonna have to be a group effort.

Few know what I have. Maybe the UPS guy but they change a lot. My wife's youngest sister and her significant other know because they stay here several times a year but they live in Houston.

I still think you're going to be playing by ear. Or by the seat of your pants. I have plans but they might just be tossed out the window. Something I heard a long time ago that has stayed with me is that if you want to make God laugh, tell him what your plans are.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> See there-in lies the rub. In order to survive, at least at some point, it's got to be a community effort.


I have a large family and some are guys (my son and brother) within walking distance who would hamdle firearms well enough. One of my girls is a really good shot with a rifle.

Other than the nurse, the neighbors all gave us a hard time over some plans we'd made to add onto the house. I'll forgive them since Jesus said I must, but I don't forget.



> My neighbors are the same way. I have a nurse who lives across the street and we wave occasionally. But for the most part, all keep to themselves.


Yeah, you want the nurse to be part of your group if possible.



> I don't know if its possible to marauder proof your home.


Put up quarantine signs? Make the house look like it's been ransaked? Stick what looks like fake bodies out on the lawn? I dunno, just thinking.



> I can protect my home to a certain extent but I gotta sleep sometime. Where I live there are not many ways in and out. Defense is possible but it's gonna have to be a group effort.


Yeah, anybody without a gun can tourch your house if they're desparate enough and think you have food. See if you can find some buddies at the range, or somebody else local who might have good eye sight.



> Few know what I have. Maybe the UPS guy but they change a lot. My wife's youngest sister and her significant other know because they stay here several times a year but they live in Houston.
> 
> I still think you're going to be playing by ear. Or by the seat of your pants. I have plans but they might just be tossed out the window.


Right hope for the best but expect the worst.



> Something I heard a long time ago that has stayed with me is that if you want to make God laugh, tell him what your plans are.


So true!


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Annie said:


> What do you do when your neighbors see you and your family aren't starving like everyone else? Just lay low? "Nobody here but us chickens"--no, no that wouldn't work. Scratch that. How about "Nobody here but us ebola infected unfortunates", better?


In part to just lay low, this is a lightly traveled gravel road and no neighbor homes are in sight. As I mentioned in an earlier post some neighbors have livestock, some have large gardens and can, others have good fishing and fruit/nut trees. With time I'd hope that trade would develop between us, both for food and mutual assistance.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> See there-in lies the rub. In order to survive, at least at some point, it's got to be a community effort. My neighbors are the same way. I have a nurse who lives across the street and we wave occasionally. But for the most part, all keep to themselves.
> 
> I don't know if its possible to marauder proof your home. I can protect my home to a certain extent but I gotta sleep sometime. Where I live there are not many ways in and out. Defense is possible but it's gonna have to be a group effort.
> 
> ...


Much like you my friend, I live in a large city, so I am expecting trouble sooner rather then later after the lights go out. My home is defensible by my own hand but I will have to sleep. I intend to approach a certain few in my neighborhood after the event and organize. Not optimal to be sure, but I am not giving any indications beforehand of how well I am prepared or my defensive capabilities.

My main goal would be to survive the die off. That's when I would expect the most violent and determined attacks. Lay as low as possible and deal with what comes as best I can. I am sure my plans will go to hell in a hand basket so I am ready to improvise and go to plan B or C.

I am no Rambo and don't want to appear as a keyboard commando, but when it comes down to it, your going to have to get mean and nasty. Fortunately, I am already mean and never backed away from a fight that needed to be fought in my life. :devil: As well, I don't like most people now, let alone after an event. At 60 I have little to loose so I will do my utmost to send any ill minded stupid MF'er that intends harm to me and mine straight to hell. I may go to hell with them but I'll not go down not having pulled the trigger.

All that said, I would rather have a few cold beers, a little BBQ and maybe read a good book out on the porch. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Mike Tyson once said Everyone has a plan until they are punched in the face. A bit of wisdom from Tyson. Go figure......


An old military axiom - no battle plan survives the first contact intact.
But, as Gen Dwight D Eisenhower pointed out, while that axiom may be valid, it is absolutely essential to HAVE a plan.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Good blinds and good blackout curtains on all the windows are gonna be my next big project. It's good for privacy, but also for keeping cold air out this winter and cooler air in during the daytime in summer.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Annie said:


> Good blinds and good blackout curtains on all the windows are gonna be my next big project. It's good for privacy, but also for keeping cold air out this winter and cooler air in during the daytime in summer.


good blackout courtains are not that easy to get, you buy one that says "blocks 100% of light" and once you put it on, you realise not even 50% of light is filtered. My bedroom window is right in front of the street lamp, and I have not been lucky with blackout courtains so far.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> good blackout courtains are not that easy to get, you buy one that says "blocks 100% of light" and once you put it on, you realise not even 50% of light is filtered. My bedroom window is right in front of the street lamp, and I have not been lucky with blackout courtains so far.


I can sew.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Annie said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > good blackout courtains are not that easy to get, you buy one that says "blocks 100% of light" and once you put it on, you realise not even 50% of light is filtered. My bedroom window is right in front of the street lamp, and I have not been lucky with blackout courtains so far.
> ...


now thats is intersting, you could always add an extra layer if the result is not good enough.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

You have to have someplace to store it, but rigid foam pre-cut to the window sizes work well to really black things out. It's usually pink or blue or some odd color, but you can always paint it black or the same color as your curtains. It will stop all light when you want it to be that way. Before things go to hell, heavy curtains will do, afterwards I don't really want any light working its way out and bringing attention to myself.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

There have been some good points raised in these first 5 pages... 

1 You can have a few plans on how to react to what ever happens, but the plan may only last for the first 12-24-72 hours. And then, you'll have to figure things out as you go.

2 Sharing too much about what you have (in preps) to anyone can be a huge problem that will most likely come back to bite you in the ass.

3 Having a "group" may be worthless. I could see it going south within 12 hours after, when the first mother see's a kid killed in front of her. 

4 Keeping your wits and state of mind will be the most critical thing to do in the first 30 days. Like basic training, days are long, but weeks are short.

5 I'm guessing friends will be made 5-10 days after, by who is still alive. Neighbors from 2 blocks over you never met may keep watch while you sleep.

6 The right combination of old school knowledge along with some out of the box ideas and Godly wisdom could go a long way.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

spork said:


> You have to have someplace to store it, but rigid foam pre-cut to the window sizes work well to really black things out. It's usually pink or blue or some odd color, but you can always paint it black or the same color as your curtains. It will stop all light when you want it to be that way. Before things go to hell, heavy curtains will do, afterwards I don't really want any light working its way out and bringing attention to myself.


I'm not sure about blocking the view entirely. At least not to the extent that you can't see what's coming. But it's not like it's a crazy idea, because all you have to do is look at how things went after Katrina. We had people running around stealing everything, pillaging stealing and taking food.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'm not sure about blocking the view entirely. At least not to the extent that you can't see what's coming. But it's not like it's a crazy idea, because all you have to do is look at how things went after Katrina. We had people running around stealing everything, pillaging stealing and taking food.


Absolutely, I don't even like a lot of bushes between our house and the road.
In military terms this is known as a clear field of fire.
My wife has a hard time grasping the concept.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Annie said:


> I'm not sure about blocking the view entirely. At least not to the extent that you can't see what's coming. But it's not like it's a crazy idea, because all you have to do is look at how things went after Katrina. We had people running around stealing everything, pillaging stealing and taking food.


I agree, I actually cut a flap in the one I tested. Cut 3 sides of a square and snap it up and the film allowed a hinge to remain in place. The biggest thing is whether its heavy curtains or foam or something else, you don't want people to even really see shadows moving around in the house. If you have electricity from solar or something else, it's just best to make sure you're the only one that knows it! In my case, if I still have electricity I may still have my cameras so that will help tremendously in helping keep a look out.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> now thats is intersting, you could always add an extra layer if the result is not good enough.


Here's what I like, but it'll cost a pretty penny and right before Christmas. So, have to wait. 
https://www.fabric.com/buy/0531618/embossed-velvet-scroll-burgundy


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Annie said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > now thats is intersting, you could always add an extra layer if the result is not good enough.
> ...


wooo, that's pretty &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> My bedroom window is right in front of the street lamp, and I have not been lucky with blackout courtains so far.


Ahhh, here is something I can explain.

You have purchased curtains utilizing "foreign black" fabric. Let me explain.

American boomers demanded that their large V-twin motorcycles be available in black. They were mean, heartless and incredibly handsome throttle jockeys. A man named Willie G. found the right color black, and drove the first "low rider" model to Sturgis, South Dakota. The simple use of this "darker than night" color allowed the Harley family to wrest the company from the bowling ball factory that had stolen the company.

The fad caught on. One night I went out to the garage to toss the garbage, and I thought someone had stolen my Mustang 5.0 because the area appeared empty. I was very glad to see a glint of yellow from a turn signal.

Just a hint, I would get a Green Bay Packers cap, a Harley jean vest and go to that fabric store. Push you way to the front of the line (chew gum for effect) and demand curtains in "American black." And clip a knife to your right front pocket to show you're serious. Thank me later.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I seriously doubt that there is an " american black" color around here. 
Also, the fabric material it is more important than the color, since a poor fabric will never make a decent black out courtain. Next time I will try buying some ruberized fabric courtains.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have promised to GIVE to many people, some of whom may be Mrs Slippy's family members in times of desperate need post SHTF...

The first act will be to GIVE...

GIVE the bidness end of a Gen-U-Wine SlippyMade Pike to the area just under the sternocledomastoid muscle and moving upward into the cranial cavity. Yes! I will gladly GIVE! :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> I seriously doubt that there is an " american black" color around here.


Of course there is. There is a highly trained squadron of Brazilian spec-ops guys whose main job is to keep the Candiru from biting the tourists. Check the label on the back of their jackets--that is, if you manage to ever see one. Every stitch of their clothing is marked, "Ferguson, Missouri," where all the high-tech sneak-and peek gear was invented.

Next time you think you see your shadow, spin around and look. I'll bet you there's a officer from your "Candiru Division" standing there--look for the little fish on his badge. Ask him where he shops, I'll bet there's an "American Black" dealer within walking distance. I think the shop is called "Amazon" something or other.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously doubt that there is an " american black" color around here.
> ...


there it is no such thing called " candiru division" in Brazil &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; where did you get this from?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> there it is no such thing called " candiru division" in Brazil ������ where did you get this from?


Well, it's a secret operation, I'm probably the only American you'll run into that ever got to witness one of their soldiers "extract" a Candiru from a tourist's swim trunks.

His comrades respected him so much that they called him, "Enis." You know, because it rhymes...


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

This is hilarious. I am always astounded by the difference in American humor and foreign humor.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lowtechredneck said:


> This is hilarious. I am always astounded by the difference in American humor and foreign humor.


Well, Yavanna is a new member, and I'd like to make her laugh, not run off thinking we're imbeciles. Personally, I thought she'd be the only one to get the joke.


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

You know what they say about loose lips. They make the world go round, or something.


----------

